# Ford truck jack dangers!!!!



## Bob Wright (May 30, 2006)

I am not trying to be smart here, but something happend to me that can happen to you, your wife or your kids when changing a flat on the newer F series with the rubber coated jack handle end. Had it been 3 o'clock in the morning on my way home from work it could have been worse for me. The rubber end of the jack handle slipped off while torking the lug nuts and causing a gash that needed 5 stitches in the er. I forwarded the pics to Ford saying there was a problem and people needed warned and never heard anything back. So please beware...Bob
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aamet...g.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aametalmaster/my_photos


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 30, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I am not trying to be smart here, but something happend to me that can happen to you, your wife or your kids when changing a flat on the newer F series with the rubber coated jack handle end. Had it been 3 o'clock in the morning on my way home from work it could have been worse for me. The rubber end of the jack handle slipped off while torking the lug nuts and causing a gash that needed 5 stitches in the er. I forwarded the pics to Ford saying there was a problem and people needed warned and never heard anything back. So please beware...Bob
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aamet...g.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aametalmaster/my_photos




Bob i hate that happened to ya. Hope that hand gets better.I have some friends that have those trucks, i will pass the word on.


----------



## Sprig (May 30, 2006)

That is just outright bad design, pure and simple, glad it wasn't worse man and pierced a tendon or something. Heal well! Sortta reminds me of 'scissor' (sp) jack and 'jack-all' stories. Just plain fu'd. Then again, maybe it was made that way so you could skin the next critter you hit. But truely, ow, and......POS design. What is the matter of a plain ol' straight bar for a handle? Too frkin simple? Dunno, inquiring minds need ta know.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 30, 2006)

Sprig said:


> That is just outright bad design, pure and simple


Yup, I gotta agree. if the lugnuts are 3/4" and you want a more "normal" tire iron I think I have a few here that might fit the bill.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 30, 2006)

It's made that way so you can use the end to remove wheel covers. Shouldn't be SHARP, but even if not, it's not going to do you any good to ram it into your hand.


I presume this pic with the ketchup is a re-enactment?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aametalmaster/detail?.dir=466fre2&.dnm=99f6re2.jpg&.src=ph



Sorry, looks like pilot error to me.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 30, 2006)

Yes it is catsup, i didn't want to do it twice for pics. Ford said i should have been wearing gloves, show me that in the owners manual. Regardless the rubber end should not have come off. I didn't stab myself with the end, as the rubber slid off, the claw just ripped me open. It happened so fast in a split second...Bob


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 30, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Yes it is catsup, i didn't want to do it twice for pics.




That's cool. But it looks like low grade ketchup to me - you should try Del Monte. It's redder 


That design could be improved by having the hook go the other direction. Then it wouldn't grab your hand if it slips. I'd throw the rubber grip away - I think you'll have a better grip without it.


----------



## clearance (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, my boss has an 01 F350, he put a decent bottle jack in it for us, flat tire about every two months. I have a 3/4 ton GMC, like the Ford it has 8 lugs per wheel. I have never cared for the dorky jacks and handles that come stock on a vehicle, junk. I have a tire iron (for the hubcaps and as a jack handle), a big star wrench that has my size (9/16) and others, and a 6 ton bottle jack, along with a few of pieces of wood. The star is great for taking off and putting on nuts, you can hold with one hand and kick with your foot if its on tight, can use two hands, spins them on or off.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 30, 2006)

I thought everyone did like clearance...immediately get a decent bottle jack and lug nut wrench and toss it in the vehicle. The POS factory-provided jack/wrench is only for absolute _emergencies_...when the bottle jack and/or good lug wrench fails.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 30, 2006)

clearance said:


> I have never cared for the dorky jacks and handles that come stock on a vehicle, junk.




You got that right. Never seen one that was worth a plugged nickel.


----------



## spacemule (May 31, 2006)

I kinda liked the old ratchet bumper jacks they put on cars in the 70's and 80's. Those things were easy to use and idiot proof.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I thought everyone did like clearance...immediately get a decent bottle jack and lug nut wrench and toss it in the vehicle. The POS factory-provided jack/wrench is only for absolute _emergencies_...when the bottle jack and/or good lug wrench fails.


You mean theres something OTHER than a floor jack that'll work for this? I always kept my floorjack in the truck because the crappy factory jack never worked at all.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 31, 2006)

spacemule said:


> I kinda liked the old ratchet bumper jacks they put on cars in the 70's and 80's. Those things were easy to use and idiot proof.




70s and 80s?? Space, whatchoo talkin' about? You weren't even BORN then!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (May 31, 2006)

I design and build machines for a living and feel that is one of the worst designs Ive ever seen.


You NEVER under any circumstances put a sharp edge in contact with a persons body, even rotating the end 90 deg would be a nono!



The plastic end is obviously an afterthought due to them realizing their poor design after the tooling was purchased.


The plastic guard is what A lawyer would call a Gotcha, ie. You added a guard knowing you had a dangerous design.


----------



## spacemule (May 31, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> 70s and 80s?? Space, whatchoo talkin' about? You weren't even BORN then!


I was born in 78--right in the tail end of the big bumper car phase.


----------



## Bob Wright (Jun 1, 2006)

RaisedByWolves said:


> I design and build machines for a living and feel that is one of the worst designs Ive ever seen.
> 
> 
> You NEVER under any circumstances put a sharp edge in contact with a persons body, even rotating the end 90 deg would be a nono!
> ...


I design machines and parts also, the part is piss poor to say the least. The handle is 3 pieces, it screws together so you never know which way the sharp end is due to the starting thread...Bob


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL, Three pieces ???


I can just see some moron trying to screw 5 sections together for more leverage and winding up snapping it off and spearing himself in the throat.:help:


----------

